# PPL - Pureprofile Ltd



## System (12 July 2015)

Pureprofile is a Profile marketing and insights technology company which provides a platform that enables consumers to create and manage their online Profiles – and rewards them for doing so. 

Pureprofile then enriches these Profiles – for example by combining membership details, surveys and research, sampling and tracking with a suite of big data applications. 

Pureprofile then monetises these Profiles with global brands, market researchers, publishers and advertisers. Pureprofile's data enables its clients to match surveys and marketing messages that are directly relevant to those people. 

It is anticipated that PPL will list on the ASX on 29 July 2015.

http://businesses.pureprofile.com/investors


----------



## greggles (26 June 2018)

After a disastrous two years since listing on the ASX, Pureprofile has seen a share price reversal today. Dead cat bounce or the start of a turn around?


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2020)

Well well well, maybe a dead cat bounce... no ASX halt or speeding ticket.... results announcement ok, but nothing special.
Perhaps was just another vehicle for the HFT to ride the wave.
Who else can get in and out that quick? 
Intraday and 30 day chart.


----------



## System (26 October 2020)

Please join Pureprofile CEO Martin Filz for a special live investor briefing.

*Event Details:
Date:* Wednesday 28th October
*Time: *11am (AEDT)

In the session Martin will discuss:

How Pureprofile are the big winners from massive growth of the digital economy and changes triggered by global data privacy crackdowns
The surge in demand for data analytics and how Pureprofile’s platform is positioned to meet that demand
Update on company goals and steps for this next expansion phase for Pureprofile
This is a live and interactive session, you simply need an internet connection to participate. Don’t miss out, spots are limited – This is
a FREE event.

Click Here to Reserve Your Spot


----------



## debtfree (1 November 2020)

I'm having a crack with PPL for this month's Tipping Competition. 

@greggles's chart above shows PPL's share price has been dropping since July 2016 and continued down to a low point of .002172 cents in April this year. 
Since then there has been a bit of interest in it pushing up prices to .024cents. Prices > ST EMAs > LT EMAs  👍  and a nice BO ledge has formed ready for a BO.

Whether this keeps going up is anyone's guess but I would love to see another one of those big spikes and finish on the high COB Monday 30th Nov. Need a big return this month.


----------



## tinhat (3 December 2020)

I bought some PPL yesterday. I've had a buy order in the market for a couple of weeks and decided today to just up it to split the buy/sell spread and open up a position. Maybe I should have waited for the new shares from the SPP to hit shareholder broker accounts. I got impatient.

It's a turn around story. They've got a new bloke in to take over the show. He is a good talker. The company was crippled by debt and he has completely restructured and recapitalised the finances with this capital raise and SPP whereby the major lender has converted most of the debt to equity.

What I find interesting about the company's new strategy is that they are looking at a holistic integrated approach of collecting and mining data, analytics and then being able to implement targeted communications campaigns for commercial clients. I know that doesn't sound that novel but if you are interested find the recent video interviews/presentations by the new guy and see for yourself. I've just got back from dinner and have drunk too much wine to make too much sense.


----------



## debtfree (28 February 2021)

I'm back again picking PPL in the March Monthly Comp and at the same time supporting @tinhat, if he is still holding.   

I left the (BO-HR > .025) line in from my failed Nov pick last year and noticed it triggered the same BO line on Thursday with increased volume (nice bit of timing).  
Friday's market hit quite a few stocks but PPL held up pretty good finishing at the high of the day which gave me a bit of confidence of higher prices might be coming our way. As always, time will tell.


----------



## debtfree (21 May 2021)

Finally, after falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## debtfree (31 May 2021)

Finally a little momentum and an increase in volume so I'm taking this in the June Monthly Tipping Comp. Will it keep going up 🙏 ...... only time will tell.


----------



## Go Figure (1 July 2021)

My July Monthly Competition selection is PPL their earnings are forecast to grow by over 20% annually and are expected to make a profit this year. 
Like many small caps they are burdened with substantial debt however with the addition of marquee brand Flybuys it is envisaged greater awareness of services provided by PPL to both consumers generally and corporate clients will aid to increase traffic and revenue on PPL’s platforms. 
Special mention to Debtfree hopefully you have a stack of PPL shares in the bottom drawer, the spike is coming the million dollar question is when, I’ll vacate the chair for you in August 👍


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2021)

> The Pureprofile vision is to  deliver more value from the world's information.  Its research division  delivers rich insights into real human behaviour and provides the *Why* behind the _*What*_ through ResTech and SaaS solutions. The PPL digital  advertising division taps into these rich insights on behalf of  advertisers and publishers and executes impactful, targeted digital  marketing strategies. PPL build _in depth_ profiles of consumers via its  proprietary and partner panels and give businesses the ability to  understand, target, and ultimately engage with their audiences...



.
something seems to be gelling, and PPL has lifted, to all of 3c, but the direction is up.  Market Cap now $30 million..

Recent product developments at the company included global expansion and partnership with Flybuys has helped to boost panel numbers and lift survey complete numbers.

_In late April 2021, Pureprofile Perks, an exclusive survey platform  for members of Flybuys, the largest loyalty club in Australia, began.  Pureprofile revenue and profitability have improved significantly as a  result of the platforms increased project and survey completion  volumes. In Q4 FY21, a new Pureprofile Perks panellist joined every 5  minutes, 27 million Flybuys points were earned, and 95,000 surveys were  completed.

 The company has commenced planning and development for the  establishment of new panels in Europe and Asia, which are expected to  drive further revenue and profit growth in FY22.

 For the quarter, Pureprofile reported an 87 percent increase in  EBITDA, a 58 percent increase in revenue, and growth across all product  platforms on pcp. In comparison to pcp, SaaS Platform revenue increased  by 119 percent to $1.1 million._



> Pureprofile CEO Martin Filz said : _Q4 is the best growth quarter we  have seen in the company history, closing out a great 2021 financial  year. With great results across each business area an engaged and  motivated workforce, very favourable customer feedback, and another  positive cash flow quarter to end the year. We expect strong demand to  continue. As the world moves toward a brighter future, we are seeing  marked shifts in consumer preferences and attitudes in the wake of the  pandemic_.


----------



## debtfree (14 September 2021)

Oh of course, up over 50% and we didn't follow it up and pick it for the month of Sept .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2021)

debtfree said:


> Oh of course, up over 50% and we didn't follow it up and pick it (_up for less than it is now _!)




Most of the Sept days have been up ... closed at 4.8c today, (just around 3c  before)

not sure what their _Global Panel _is (sounds creepy; *insights *are one thing but the sample set they exhibit reveals all the modern biases) but, hey, it drives the biz. They do surveys. 


> _As  a consumer research, analytics, and insights company, recent product developments included global expansion and partnership with Flybuys has helped to boost panel numbers and lift survey complete numbers._




Full year EBITDA guidance exceeded
*FINANCIAL HIGHLIGHTS*

_$3.1m EBITDA which was 124% up on pcp due to strong revenue growth_
_$30m revenue which was 24% up on pcp _
_119% growth in SaaS platform revenue_
_Full year positive net operating cash ﬂow of $2.4m up from $1.4m for FY20_



> _CEO Martin Filz said “Q4 is the best growth quarter we have seen in the company’s history, closing out a great 2021 financial year. With great results across each business area, an engaged and motivated workforce, very favourable customer feedback, and another positive cash flow quarter to end the year. We expect strong demand to continue. As the world moves toward a brighter future, we are seeing marked shifts in consumer preferences and attitudes in the wake of the pandemic.”_


----------

